# Did you see the Seeing Eye Dogs on CNN?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

If you go to CNN.com, there's a news article in the U.S. news section about Seeing Eye Dogs being trained for airplane crashes - helping their handlers get to safety, etc. There is also a video.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is the link.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/wayoflife/03/12/dogs.on.a.plane/index.html


----------

